# Native American music



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Really like the sound of this stuff, and I'm considering spending some of my iTunes cash on some since I don't really have any in my library. But I'm at a loss where to start. Any suggestions?


----------



## soundlover (Sep 1, 2012)

Good morning Sonata.take a look at Charles Littleleaf's CD ''ancient reflections''.An Indian flute player.His music make you travel spiritualy...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds great. I'll check him out! I have also found some good ones I have enjoyed so far which I thought I'd mention: Mary Youngblood and Carlos Nakai.Youngblood has some traditional albums, but also a couple that are genre blending.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Sonata,

you could try looking up the NAF videos - native american flute music. Youtube is awash with them:






It is a fantastic instrument for the non-musical; you don't have to work to blow it, it just blows when you put your lips to it. You only have a fixed number of holes, and none of the music is written; it is improvised, or played from memory in the way that native folk music was done, by the oral method, before we became an ADHD generation incapable of remembering a chapter of a book without mistakes.

Most of the music on the NAF flute is major or minor pentatonic scale - very relaxing. Even better - get a flute and play your own NAF


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

> Most of the music on the NAF flute is major or minor pentatonic scale - very relaxing. Even better - get a flute and play your own NAF


Actually, I plan to do this.  Just decided to the other day. I'm going to focus on the piano for a year or so, but I definitely want to get myself a Native American flute. I'll spend some time listening online, and that way I can decide what key I like best when it's time to get one. Actually, there is a monthly newsletter put out by a NAF shop, and they give away two flutes a year. So maybe I'll start earlier if I win!

Funny, I had all but given up on playing music, figuring I'd have to be content to just listen. Now I'm not only playing one instrument, but contemplating a second in the future. It's so awesome.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

That's cool! There is literally no instrument more inspiring than a flute which requires you to breathe in! :cheers: :cheers:

It's great to have two instruments of different classes; you have the piano as your mainstay instrument; you'll have a flute to carry when you go camping and travelling (wot?! surely you go camping?!!).

I always carry a flute when I go travelling. That's when my friends all form a circle around me and cry on their knees: "Mercy! Mercy!" Lol. 

The NAF flute is great - you don't have to read music to play it, relying on muscle memory and pitch prediction along its pentatonic scale. It's hard to play an out of tune note on it... Just the sheer pleasure of creating and improvising ...is within the hands (literally lol) of any one who can cover a hole or five and blow simultaneously. 

The southern american quena and quenacho flute is a much harder learning curve. I've got one and still have bad embouchure days. There are similar ethnic flutes from Europe (kaval and duduk) and the Far East (xiao, dizi, shinobue and shakuhachi). I've tried all of them and I suppose the temptation of becoming jack of all trades and master of none is real! 

Back on track about NAF music....my guess is that a lot of it is marketed for the 'new age' crowd and naturalistic spirituality. At least, that's how I remember the NAF section in the HMV section....


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

You may like the music of Jerod Tate. I can particularly recommend Iholba' and Tracing Mississippi.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the rec, Tonic. I'll check it out. 



Head_case said:


> That's cool! There is literally no instrument more inspiring than a flute which requires you to breathe in! :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> It's great to have two instruments of different classes; you have the piano as your mainstay instrument; you'll have a flute to carry when you go camping and travelling (wot?! surely you go camping?!!).
> 
> ...


I have been camping, though not in years. My husband isn't a fan I'm afraid. Hopefully I'll get him out there in the future. However, I do work in a small waterfront-town. I think I really would enjoy taking the flute out to the harbor or beach and play by the water. Just a very peaceful, pleasant image to me.

My baby daughter seems to like this stuff. I played it for her today and it really seemed to relax her.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol. Cool that baby likes flute music. I used to drive cats crazy with the overtones of the third octave from the concert flute. They would become unsettled and start circling around me like the pied piper. Then they would start clawing up my jeans like I was a scratching post. 

I suppose they were begging me to stop 


The one thing you learn about outdoor playing ... is that the air temperature outside can create rapid condensation inside the flute. Playing near still waters is great. I love playing outdoors in the woods...not to show off or anything. Just because Pan beckons....


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

There's one online store here:

http://www.indianhouse.com/

and an essay:

"Collecting American Indian Music"

http://www.indianhouse.com/essay_detail.php?title=Collecting American Indian Music

Suggestions from another store:

http://www.canyonrecords.com/store/index.php?app=cms&ns=display&ref=New+to+Native+American+Music

And another:

http://www.silverwave.com/awards.shtml

Music awards site:

http://nativeamericanmusicawards.com/aboutus.cfm


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is a sample of some native flute....

http://snd.sc/Qx9LEq


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

_Run for the hills... Run fooOoOoooOoor your liiiIiIiIves..._


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello Sonata.

I just know two of that kind: David & steve Gordon and Sacred Spirit.











See you soon. Have a nice day.


----------

